# Prayers for Apollo Please



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday I picked up some beef bones and chicken feet as a treat for the dogs. The beef bones had some fat on them and I cut off as much as possible. Once the bones were smaller I took them away or so I thought. This morning has been a nightmare in the house. Apollo threw up, then had watery poop. Next Midnite threw up(I witheld food, so his vomit might be a result of him just being past his feeding time). I clean all that up and then Robyn and Tannor have loose poop, outside(thank goodness) they come back in and Brennan vomited, while cleaning that up Apollo threw up undigested food. I let him out and the poop is solid water. He comes in and throws up again. Everyone else is fine now, but I was concerned about Apollo, so to the vet we went. There is something blocking(per X-ray)and now they are doing the barium to see if anything is passing He cried when I left him there, about broke my heart. Whatever it is looks bigger then the bone he originally had so I'm slightly confused at what it could be. I'm praying that he doesn't have to have surgery and that whatever is there passes. Please say a prayer for my little guy. I'm so upset with myself and I will never get bones from that place again, almost all the dogs got sick. I feel like poop


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww so sorry for all your dogs, hope they all feel better soon,and I'll say a special prayer for Apollo.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh no! Don't beat yourself up over it. Things happen. He's in good hands though. They'll figure it out.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, just wondering what kind of bones the dogs were eating?

Hope he is ok


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You didn't know. Stop beating yourself up. It's not like you went out thinking," I'm going to get something to make all my dogs sick!" You were trying to do something good for them. I hope Apollo will be ok and your other dogs too. I know the feeling when something happens to your beloved pets but realize something here. If you didn't feel so horrible and guilty, you would be a bad owner. But the fact that you ARE feeling horrible. makes you a GREAT owner. Prayers for Apollo.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be sending positive thoughts for him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stuff happens it is not your fault! Hope he has a speedy recovering and no surgeries. Keep us posted.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Prayers for Apollo. Don't blame yourself. I know it's hard not to but you did not intentionally go out and buy stuff to make them sick. Things happen out of our control. I know you feel like crap but you have to keep up a good front for Apollo. He wants to see you be happy when he comes home. Tail wags and sloppy kisses from Raina for you. :hugs:


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

What did you give them, marrow bones? That'll do it, every time. 

Many times what looks like an obstruction on an xray is a false alarm. Don't be *too* hasty about surgery. Make sure they give a ton of fluids and recheck in several hours. A highly irritated GI tract can appear obstructed.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I know how frightened you are because I know how frightened I would be! Prayers coming for Apollo and you and the rest of your babies. Let us know as soon as you hear something more.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Llombardo, Apollo and the rest know that you love them, and getting them the bones was a special treat. It was not intended to turn out as it did. Apollo will be fine, he is in good hands, and will be home soon! Fritz and I will say our special prayer to help speed recovery! Prayers and hugs... Deb and Fritz


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They were beef bones. I just came home and someone else vomited they are rechecking the xray at about 3 after he has the barium. 

Thank you for all the prayers. Looks like I'll be cleaning all day. I just want him home and healthy.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wondering are they cooked or raw

Are they weight supporting bones like a leg or ribs/softer bone.

Was the puking from the bone material or from them swallowing bits


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I know they were beef bones. You said that in the first post. But what KIND of beef bones??? Marrow bones? Knuckle bones? Round steak bones? Curious whether the vomiting is due to pathogen or just overindulgence.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts to your whole pack, especially Apollo. I know the worry! My guy had a huge chuck of bone in his stomach for 5 days before it passed without surgery (but lots of x-rays). I felt terrible, but my guy got good vet care. Apollo is professionally being looked after. THAT'S what counts! You are a wonderful "mom."


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo :

So sorry. Sending good thoughts and wishes your way. 

to: vom Eisenherz

I feed marrow bones no problem. I always freeze them first tho


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Poor pups and poor you! I hope everyone feels better soon. I will keep Apollo in my thoughts!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

We are praying for Apollo, I am so sorry this happened. You caught it very quickly and he is a strong pup. Don't blame yourself, you didn't know and this stuff happens. He is in great hands. 

Wick was recently sick for a week from a beef marrow bone too, no vomiting but he had explosive poos and slept all day everyday and wouldnt even go on a walk around the block. He is all better now as I'm sure your pack will be soon too!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

good thoughts going out top you and Apollo. Hugs


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They were labeled as beef soup bones, no marrow. Fed raw(never cooked bones). Here I was worried about their teeth with them. That is why I was listening and watching them. Whatever is in his stomach seems to be bigger then the bone was, which scares me more. There is nothing that he could have gotten into that I can think of. Everyone else is resting comfortably. Everyone is getting boiled chicken and rice for the next couple days. And bread, I'm going to feed them bread with hopes of coating their stomachs.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Prayers for your whole pack's health, especially Apollo.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Aww, poor pups! Prayers for you, for Apollo, and your crew :-(


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sending good karma your way.Poor Apollo!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

aw, sending prayers your way, friend. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that prayers are sent your way !


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never give large dense weight bearing bone from a large meat-animal . The only thing it does to the teeth is split them or wear them down. Pieces chip off and that can be a hazard.

Bread, another difficult thing to digest, won't sooth or coat the stomach .

Get some activated charcoal -- slippery elm , marshmallow root , apple pectin . These will surround and cushion debris that needs to be removed . 

hope things turn out alright for you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> never give large dense weight bearing bone from a large meat-animal . The only thing it does to the teeth is split them or wear them down. Pieces chip off and that can be a hazard.
> 
> Bread, another difficult thing to digest, won't sooth or coat the stomach .
> 
> ...


I have some slippery elm, but not a lot. I just called the place I get it from and if I don't get there before they close they are leaving a bottle by the door for me.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lisa, my heart is with you and Apollo. It sounds like the rest are getting through it. Apollo is young and strong, that's on his side. I do so hope he doesn't need surgery. Please keep us posted.

Susan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great ! 

this might help you The Soothing Qualities of Slippery Elm - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Llombardo, is there an update?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Update:
Most of the barium went through but some settled on whatever is stuck there. They are doing another xray tomorrow with the hopes it passes. He will be spending the night because he can't have any water or food, which would be difficult here. I don't want to stress him out any more then needed and if anyone can find water it's him. I am praying that whatever is there goes away. They will give him fluids. My stomach is in knots.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

hang in there!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My question to others that have had the same issue. Did the vet recommend surgery or did they give it a certain amount of time to pass? Should I jump on the surgery thing if it doesn't pass or give it a few days with X-rays every couple days to see if it's moving?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have not experienced this with my dog but I wanted to let you know you and Apollo are in my prayers. I hope surgery isn't needed.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When Russell started throwing up when he ate, they did bloodwork, X-rays, etc, and saw nothing. They kept him overnight and did the barium X-rays which showed "something" but they couldn't tell what it was. They did exploratory surgery on him that day. Never did find an obstruction, but he had intussusception, and ended up losing 3 inches of intestines. Their best guess was a string from my formerly lovely vintage chair he chewed on. From first visit to surgery was about 4 days.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there anything I can do for him to help him pass it?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know of a thing.  I just remember that after the barium X-rays and the mysterious something that they couldn't figure out what it was, they called and told me that they wanted to do surgery. The "something" was his intestines all telescoped into itself about 10 inches. He was almost 7 months at the time, and bounced back quickly. How old is Apollo?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I don't know of a thing.  I just remember that after the barium X-rays and the mysterious something that they couldn't figure out what it was, they called and told me that they wanted to do surgery. The "something" was his intestines all telescoped into itself about 10 inches. He was almost 7 months at the time, and bounced back quickly. How old is Apollo?


Apollo is about 9 months old. Did any of the barium get past the mystery object? The barium is passing with Apollo, but some also stayed put


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I honestly don't remember. They just kept telling me that they couldn't tell what it was. There was no foreign body ever found.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The butcher sold unsafe soup bones intended for human consumption, potentially life threatening. Will you report to the authorities?


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I was in your shoes just last month. Bought bones for the dogs as a treat. Within a day all had gelatinous poopy. Dixie, 15 lb miniature Doxie wouldn't eat or drink. Had trouble pooping at all. Started hiding under trees and behind the commode. Trip to Vet, x-ray, 3 types of meds, IV for hydration. She started responding to the meds the next day but ate sparingly. Vet wanted to check on her again. More hydration and she started coming around. Started feeding her boiled rice and chicken for a week. Everyday she got better and stronger. No hiding. Vet did not want to do surgery said if she was eating even if very little and we kept her hydrated to wait and see if she passed anything. Vet was right, within a week she was back to normal, or as normal as she gets. 

Prayers to Apollo. I am sure he will get better. As for me buying bones - well I learned my lesson - no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> The butcher sold unsafe soup bones intended for human consumption, potentially life threatening. Will you report to the authorities?


And get this, I was told they were fresh. They still had them behind the counter.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the thing. I would rather not do the surgery and give it time to pass on its own, but I don't want to put him in any kind of jeopardy. Bad enough I gave him the stupid bone I know I didn't do it on purpose but I still could kick myself. 

I made a huge batch of boiled chicken and rice for all of them for a few days. I started all of them on the slippery elm. No food today, bland diet starting tomorrow. Lots of water.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no! Soooo sorry to hear this! Glad everyone else is resting well. Hopefully Apollo will be too soon! We'll keep him in our prayers. Hoping for an uneventful night and good news in the morning.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

llombardo said:


> This is the thing. I would rather not do the surgery and give it time to pass on its own, but I don't want to put him in any kind of jeopardy. Bad enough I gave him the stupid bone I know I didn't do it on purpose but I still could kick myself.
> 
> I made a huge batch of boiled chicken and rice for all of them for a few days. I started all of them on the slippery elm. No food today, bland diet starting tomorrow. Lots of water.


It might not be the bone anyway, since you said it was bigger than the original bone you gave him. They can estimate the size and shape and they would know if it would come out. Remi had a 1 inch round rock in that he passed at 12 weeks. I'm glad the vet let it pass instead of going in after it. 

The bones would have to be REALLY off to give them issues and I'm sure you would have known they were bad...remember these guys can eat pretty rancid things and be ok. Could they have gotten into anything else? I really doubt you got rancid bones from the shop...unless they are really unscrupulous people. 

In any case, best of luck with him. It is a terrible thing to go through. We try to do what is best for them by feeding them the best we can, including bones and raw...then something like this happens. We worry every time we feed bones. But it is natural for them to eat bones...so we take the risk.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Apollo is having issues. I hope you get only good news


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> It might not be the bone anyway, since you said it was bigger than the original bone you gave him. They can estimate the size and shape and they would know if it would come out. Remi hat a 1 inch round rock in that he passed at 12 weeks. I'm glad the vet let it pass instead of going in after it.
> 
> The bones would have to be REALLY off to give them issues and I'm sure you would have known they were bad...remember these guys can eat pretty rancid things and be ok. Could they have gotten into anything else? I really doubt you got rancid bones from the shop...unless they are really unscrupulous people.
> 
> In any case, best of luck with him. It is a terrible thing to go through. We try to do what is best for them by feeding them the best we can, including bones and raw...then something like this happens. We worry every time we feed bones. But it is natural for them to eat bones...so we take the risk.


When I called them back and questioned the size they told me they had magnified it, so it's not as big as I was thinking. I can't think of anything else he could have gotten into. He carries around big stuff like sprinklers, 2x4's and bigger rocks. He doesn't try to eat that stuff and he doesn't tear up toys. He will shred cardboard if given the chance.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn just threw up. Small piece of bone in there. It has to be the bones, all vomit has had pieces of bone all around. What are the odds of 5 out of 7 dogs having an issue? In my house, the odds are obviously good.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> The butcher sold unsafe soup bones intended for human consumption, potentially life threatening. Will you report to the authorities?


A human would not have eaten them raw .
Soup bones are cooked to smithereens and the problem seems to be little chards that broke off .

Dogs stomach acid and quick transit time allow them to eat some really gross stuff including cat poops without much problem.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gosh, I hope things settle down for your pack...those bones are meant for chewing, but not so much digesting....and if they were smoked then I can see why the dogs are getting upset gut. 

I'd be giving them all slippery elm bark with some plain yogurt and rest the gut, limit the water intake no food other than that for 12 hours..then go with a bland cooked diet with slippery elm given 1/2 hour before you feed. 

Just because there is selling of bones/treats doesn't mean they are 'safe'...we hear about it all the time, and need to be proactive, use our best judgement on what we offer as treats or food.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I think he will be fine and with out surgery. I once bought a big box of cow hooves since mine do well with those and they used to last a while (but not anymore). The first 4 I picked out I gave each dog one and all of them got horrible vomit and diarrhea. One dog covered most of my carpeted front living room with liquid diarrhea. They would still eat and drink so I just treated them at home but they have never had an issue with hooves before so something must have been on those. I have seen dogs (including my own) puke up or poop out stuff (toys) they ate 2 weeks+ earlier. I bet it will pass. I have fixed more dogs with items in the intestines with fluids than surgery. 
The soup bones sold around here are marrow bones. All of mine get diarrhea with marrow so I always scoop it out.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I don't know of a thing.  I just remember that after the barium X-rays and the mysterious something that they couldn't figure out what it was, they called and told me that they wanted to do surgery. The "something" was his intestines all telescoped into itself about 10 inches. He was almost 7 months at the time, and bounced back quickly. How old is Apollo?


Any dog with gut irritation is susceptible to the intussusception from the gut being hypermotile 
That may be what's going on with Apollo! I hope not, but be prepared.
I'm still confused, were these bones smoked, cooked or actually raw?? I've seen frozen bones sold as soup bones or "pet bones" here, they look like pieces of cattle femur. I thought cow weight bearing bones were a no no?
Like you, I'd be afraid for their teeth!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They were raw soup bones. No marrow and not smoked. Some meat and some fat(I cut the fat off the best I could. But I think this might be a couple of their problems). They did not have them a long time. None of them ate the whole bone, once it got to small I took them away. The only ones not affected are my two mixed breeds. All GSDs and goldens are having issues. Robyn and Tannor have jelly like poop now.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My guy had a huge chunk in his stomach of raw lamb shank bone. It happened on a Sunday night. The vet ran a whole blood panel and x-rayed on Monday morning. Simon was about 8 months. My vet said he did not want to operate on such a young dog abdominally unless it was absolutely necessary. Simon stayed at the vet 5 days while I was at work in case he needed emergency surgery. I watched him like a hawk at home for distress and was ready to go to a good emergency clinic at night if needed. He was x-rayed in the morning and at 3:00 pm. Even on the 4th afternoon it was still there in his stomach. It passed through on the 5th day.

My guy could have water, really limited food because of possibility of surgery. Hungry boy Friday night.

Trust your vet. Is this the vet that did the ortho surgery on your Golden? It's bad enough having a dog with a health crises, let alone worrying about the vet's opinion.

Thinking of you and Apollo. Take care.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is not the same vet that did Brennan's surgery. They are decent enough and she isn't jumping to surgery yet. I really don't want him to have surgery if there is a chance it will pass. Of course I was on vacation last week and I go back Monday.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know if I would limit water intake as Dixie had to be hydrated with IV's twice. After the second IV she started getting better. I think liquids help pass whatever is in there. Trust your Vet and see what they say. Mine really did not want to do surgery unless it was an absolute last measure. All I know is it cost me $600 for blood tests, x-rays, IV's and medication. So that was an expensive treat for the dogs. I should have just bought them all steak. 

Its not so much the money as the worry and guilt you feel. Dixie pulled through and I am sure Apollo will also. And with luck you will too, so stop beating yourself up. Although I have been there and can certainly empathize.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Jelly is the mucous from the stomach because the gut is so motile right now. Watch them closely too.
ugvet, I had a dog splinter a hoof pretty badly and it looked like a glass shard! I was so freaked I will never give hooves again...!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> *I don't know if I would limit water intake* as Dixie had to be hydrated with IV's twice. After the second IV she started getting better. I think liquids help pass whatever is in there. Trust your Vet and see what they say. Mine really did not want to do surgery unless it was an absolute last measure. All I know is it cost me $600 for blood tests, x-rays, IV's and medication. So that was an expensive treat for the dogs. I should have just bought them all steak.
> 
> Its not so much the money as the worry and guilt you feel. Dixie pulled through and I am sure Apollo will also. And with luck you will too, so stop beating yourself up. Although I have been there and can certainly empathize.


I agree with this--don't limit the water, not good if you are trying to move something through the intestines, unless your vet told you to limit water?

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo couldn't have water because of the barium, so they gave him fluids. Since none of the others are puking like he was, I don't think limiting water is ideal. I would think they need the fluids to help them along? I didn't think to ask. In my mind I was fasting them for at least 12 hours and going with a bland diet and the slippery elm.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Prayers for Apollo and your pack tonight!
Sometimes it feels like we are navigating mine fields daily with our precious pups. I feel for you and know how rough tonight is for you. It it encouraging that some barium is getting past the obstruction.. buys time in hope obstruction will pass. Serial films and IV nutrition/ hydration are less invasive than surgery. 
Please keep us updated... There but for the grace of God... it's a rainy day here and my boys are a little too interested in the smooth stones in my indoor fountain.... I've been watching them push the stones around on the floor, knowing they could decide to chew/ swallow them... time for me to get off the computer and go protect my curious boys. Prayers for you tonight.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhh I'm so very sorry to hear about this!
Please keep us updated.
I thinking of you and your Fur Babies, especially Apollo!

Moms


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Seems like a bit too much ado about some overindulgence on very very rich bones. No need to sue the poor butcher...

Dogs with weak or even average stomachs will vomit and have wicked diarrhea when suddenly given raw bones with a bunch of fat and cartilage in one sitting. This is why on a dog not used to them, they should be fed frozen and for a short amount of time, then removed, or monitored and only allowed to chew for a few minutes. They are not used to them. Especially if they're kibble fed. The stomach will reject what it does not like or isn't used to or feels is too big. Throwing up a few pieces of bone is not a huge deal. Not at all. In fact, many new-to-raw dogs will do that during the transfer phase. 

It sounds like they were just given way, way too much for their stomachs to handle and they weren't picked up until it was really too late. I don't know what "too small" means but if you mean small enough to choke on, that is still way too much rmb for dogs not used to it to consume in one sitting and everything going on sounds like par for the course to me, not anything to be panicked about- more like "note to self: do not do this again." 

Regarding the sickest, Apollo, there's a good chance whatever that was will come back up when it feels like it or if it's bone (most likely, obvious choice) it will either take a few days to pass or it will eventually be digested, but a kibble-fed dog whose stomach is not equipped to digest bone may have a rough time with it. I don't know why they'd restrict water when it's not a full obstruction, if you said most of it passed except some barium stuck to whatever it was. If he were mine, I'd keep him on fluids and no food but not restrict water. 

A very high percentage of dogs pass stuff fine that we never saw them eat, especially bone. I've had dogs eat entire racks of rib bones and be perfectly fine. It can take days to pass certain things. I would monitor but definitely not jump to surgery for a bone chip right off the bat.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Praying for your pack - especially Apollo. Please keep us posted.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope your pack is feeling better soon. Prayers for everyone, especially Apollo.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear about this. My boys crunch any bone you'd give them. Ultimately, they would end up vomiting chunks of the **** bone up. After going through a couple bouts of that the bone chewing was monitored very closely! If we heard one crunch they were taken away. Good luck and we know they will all get through this but this in never good and always scary! Best of luck!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Seems like a bit too much ado about some overindulgence on very very rich bones. No need to sue the poor butcher...
> 
> Dogs with weak or even average stomachs will vomit and have wicked diarrhea when suddenly given raw bones with a bunch of fat and cartilage in one sitting. This is why on a dog not used to them, they should be fed frozen and for a short amount of time, then removed, or monitored and only allowed to chew for a few minutes. They are not used to them. Especially if they're kibble fed. The stomach will reject what it does not like or isn't used to or feels is too big. Throwing up a few pieces of bone is not a huge deal. Not at all. In fact, many new-to-raw dogs will do that during the transfer phase.
> 
> ...


While they aren't raw fed, they get raw bones(beef, sheep, goat, bison, chicken, turkey necks) often without issue. The bones were not large to begin with, maybe three fingers wide and taken away at about 2 fingers wide. They had them for maybe 15 minutes, most of that time was getting the meat off them. It was a small treat because there is a shortage of knuckle bones in my area(they can't be found anywhere). I threw out all the smaller ones because I thought they were to small. I've never had a problem with all the dogs at one time, that is mind blowing to me. I had huge elk necks that I didn't give them because I didn't feel comfortable with them, I made bone broth instead with them.

They said that the water would mess up the barium and that is why they gave him fluids instead. I don't see how he will pass anything over night because they gave him a shot to stop vomiting and diahrea.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

praying that Apollo gets well soon!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Anecdotal, but...I've experienced an intestinal blockage myself, and it was absolutely the worst pain I have every been in, ever, before or since. Emergency surgery was necessary to save my life, but even the human doctors held off on that for quite a while. I was 15 at the time. I could not hold down any water, I was passing nothing through, and I was vomiting constantly despite having had no water or food. I could not lie comfortably. After 10 hours or so I started giving up. My point is, if the dog was in that level of distress, of course go in and do surgery. I would never let an animal suffer like that. As it is, I would take the dog home where he can relax, separate him from the other dogs, give him plenty of liquids, and check on him through the night. 

As Ugavet said, lots of hydration can solve many an intestinal blockage or tangle. It can really work wonders. Sometimes gentle walking can help, too. Anything to get that gut moving. 

I'm no vet, but I have worked in the medical field and come from a family of doctors.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> Anecdotal, but...I've experienced an intestinal blockage myself, and it was absolutely the worst pain I have every been in, ever, before or since. Emergency surgery was necessary to save my life, but even the human doctors held off on that for quite a while. I was 15 at the time. I could not hold down any water, I was passing nothing through, and I was vomiting constantly despite having had no water or food. I could not lie comfortably. After 10 hours or so I started giving up. My point is, if the dog was in that level of distress, of course go in and do surgery. I would never let an animal suffer like that. As it is, I would take the dog home where he can relax, separate him from the other dogs, give him plenty of liquids, and check on him through the night.
> 
> As Ugavet said, lots of hydration can solve many an intestinal blockage or tangle. It can really work wonders. Sometimes gentle walking can help, too. Anything to get that gut moving.
> 
> I'm no vet, but I have worked in the medical field and come from a family of doctors.


Also anecdotal--all the above is true. I took care of my sister who began her medical journey with colorectal cancer, a tumor that grew so large it nearly totally blocked her rectum. She had no insurance at the time, it was a fight to get any hospital to admit her. By the time my other sister and I managed to purchase insurance for her and get treatment for her, she went down to 84 lbs. (she is 5'7"). The pain she went through was beyond horrendous, and she spent all her time lying in the fetal position, not eating, hardly moving. Intestinal blockage from whatever source causes unimaginable pain.

Some dogs are so stoic, you may not realize the pain they may be in. That said, if Apollo is passing anything, as long as you keep him hydrated, the pain may not be that severe. Hopefully he will pass whatever it may be, soon. Prayers for you and Apollo, Lisa.

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope I didn't make a mistake leaving him there over night. The only reason I did was because the vet said he couldn't have liquids over night because of the xray tomorrow and it would have been really hard to keep him away from water. It's pouring here and puddles everywhere that he would attempt to drink out of.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I would stay away from beef bones from now on, they are just too dense and as you are seeing can cause too many issues. I'd stick to chicken leg quarters, turkey necks, more bland and easily digestable bone. Beef bones are just too risky imo and weight bearing bones should never be fed.

One of my dogs needed emergency surgery for a blockage last year, they knew pretty quickly from her X-rays that it needed to be done but I believe they still kept her over night for observation.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I hope I didn't make a mistake leaving him there over night. The only reason I did was because the vet said he couldn't have liquids over night because of the xray tomorrow and it would have been really hard to keep him away from water. It's pouring here and puddles everywhere that he would attempt to drink out of.


Lisa, you made the best decision you could with the information you had, and it sounds logical, since they didn't want him to take any liquids orally. Get some rest now!

Susan


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Any news on Apollo yet? Still sending prayers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They don't get in until 10 today. I called at 7 because I thought that the vet techs were there, but I was wrong. I got no sleep at all last night. All the others are doing well. They had their slippery elm and chicken and rice for breakfast. It is so quiet in the house when one dog isn't here


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hoping for the best. I know even one dog less makes it seem like the house is empty. Glad the others are doing well. You and Apollo will be in my prayers today.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww...poor Apollo, he will be fine. Hang in there Lisa between the Vet and your good care he'll be back home and happy before you know it.

Also, I've looked into bones as treats did not realize the precautions needed. Size, type, scooping out the marrow. I think I will stick with the super sized nylabones for my power chewers.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for what you and your pack are going through. Sending prayers for Apollo for a full and speedy recovery. Glad to read the other dogs are doing better the morning. The worry must be exhausting. Keeping you in my thoughts. Please take care.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Praying whatever it is passes today so that little Apollo can come home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the prayers, they worked. Apollo passed whatever was there and he is now home playing keep away with his Nyla Bone His poop is the firmest it had ever been, he is eating and drinking fine. The vet was very crowded for a Sunday. I sat and watch dogs come and go, they were happy to leave--kinda kissed their owner and run to the door. Apollo came out and literally hugged me. He wrapped his paws around me and just gave me kiss after kiss. I normally don't allow the jumping up, but I figured it was ok this one time. The vet said he was well behaved and that he looks great. He weighs 63 pounds. The vet says they aren't used to seeing GSDs in there that aren't over weight. I am so happy to have him home--no more soup bones in this house .


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Thank you for all the prayers, they worked. Apollo passed whatever was there and he is now home playing keep away with his Nyla Bone His poop is the firmest it had ever been, he is eating and drinking fine. The vet was very crowded for a Sunday. I sat and watch dogs come and go, they were happy to leave--kinda kissed their owner and run to the door. Apollo came out and literally hugged me. He wrapped his paws around me and just gave me kiss after kiss. I normally don't allow the jumping up, but I figured it was ok this one time. The vet said he was well behaved and that he looks great. He weighs 63 pounds. The vet says they aren't used to seeing GSDs in there that aren't over weight. I am so happy to have him home--no more soup bones in this house .


 Wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Thank you for all the prayers, they worked. Apollo passed whatever was there and he is now home playing keep away with his Nyla Bone His poop is the firmest it had ever been, he is eating and drinking fine. The vet was very crowded for a Sunday. I sat and watch dogs come and go, they were happy to leave--kinda kissed their owner and run to the door. Apollo came out and literally hugged me. He wrapped his paws around me and just gave me kiss after kiss. I normally don't allow the jumping up, but I figured it was ok this one time. The vet said he was well behaved and that he looks great. He weighs 63 pounds. The vet says they aren't used to seeing GSDs in there that aren't over weight. I am so happy to have him home--no more soup bones in this house .


YAY!!! Sooo happy to hear this!! Give him a pat for us!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Great news. Did they recover what was in there? I'm curious as to how big it was. 

Great outcome.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yay! Glad to hear Apollo is better.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Yaaay!!! So happy for Apollo, I can only imagine how relieved you are


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonderful news! I bet the hug from him was greeted with tears in your eyes. I am so glad he is going to be okay. Those rascals can scare us so badly but we love them so much it makes it worth it. :happyboogie:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear that Apollo is alright and home!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

great news that all is well.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such wonderful news!!!  I am so happy for all of you!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They did not retrieve whatever it was. I believe she said something about it moved towards the colon and the barium is going right past everything. 


He is enjoying being home


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww! Just look at that face! Adorable.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad he's passed it and is back at home! He must have been so happy to get home again.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

YA!! Good news! So happy to hear he's back home.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Big sigh of relief


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lisa, I am so happy for Apollo and you, and your pack!!! That is wonderful news! :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

Susan


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Good boy, Apollo!!!! No surgery!! Sooooo happy for you


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Great news!!! I know you're enjoying having your pack all together tonight... Way to go Apollo!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a scare..happy he's home safe and sound


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad to here your back in action apollo!!!!!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

So happy for the good news and that Apollo is home with his pack!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

WWOOHHOO! I'm SO glad Apollo is ok! I bet that's a huge relief. You feel so horrible when they are in pain and you can't help more. Great news! Now you can sleep at night again.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy for you now that your pack is complete once more - I enjoy your posts - people who have more than 2 dogs at a time I admire .. give Apollo a pat and a scratch from me and my 2  Maggie


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

One of your remarks about the vet struck me. They aren't used to seeing german shepherds that aren't fat? ( I know you said it reference to Apollo NOT being fat.) That many people let their german shepherds get fat? I have owned 8 dogs in my adult life; 7 of them german shepherds. I've never owned a fat dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> One of your remarks about the vet struck me. They aren't used to seeing german shepherds that aren't fat? ( I know you said it reference to Apollo NOT being fat.) That many people let their german shepherds get fat? I have owned 8 dogs in my adult life; 7 of them german shepherds. I've never owned a fat dog.


Yes that is what I got from the conversation. She said that people are so used to seeing dogs that are over-weight that when one that is where they should be is considered skinny. Obesity in animals is pretty serious. I've had two vets refer to over weight dogs as All American dogs, because this is the American way

My older golden was in that category. I swear he can look at good and gain weight. I put him on a diet and increased exercise. He list 20 pounds and has maintained his new better weight.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes!!!!! woooo hoooo! Very cool! Congrats and give Apollo a hug from us!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the well wishes, prayers and stories of their own experiences with this sort of thing. It means a lot to us


Apollo is enjoying all the extra hugs and kisses!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He was so tired earlier that he was falling asleep with his head up..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Yes that is what I got from the conversation. She said that people are so used to seeing dogs that are over-weight that when one that is where they should be is considered skinny. Obesity in animals is pretty serious. I've had two vets refer to over weight dogs as All American dogs, because this is the American way



My vets say the same thing. That the majority of the pets they see are overweight. When I brought my Siamese cat in last fall, the vet exclaimed to the vet tech "THIS is how a cat is supposed to look. Her weight is perfect!". She said she is amazed at how fat everyone's dogs and cats are. I see it at the grooming shop too. I groom a boatload of fat dogs. I have one shih tzu that I am threatening to fire if they don't get some weight off of her. She's terrible to work on, because she wants to sit all the time.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He is darling! Sleepy boy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo so glad Apollo is better and home. I gave all three of our dogs beef bones last summer when we got our side of beef ,organic grass fed each dog a bone we had three dogs w/ watery poop and Thunder puked all night. Did no food for a day and then chicken and rice. Vet felt the bones were too much for their systems b/c of their age . Gave the neighbor the bones for his young Tibetan mastiffs who are raw fed.Glad your lil guy is doing well


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I love that pic! I'm trying to stay awake because I'm home again with my family and getting all this attention but, um --- /snore LOL


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

That is great! Glad you and your crew are well!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It is amazing what just IV fluids can do!  Honestly that can be a huge help to many pets who are having vomiting and diarrhea, especially of unknown causes. We've had some dogs literally gain a few kilos just from getting rehydrated. And that often helps pass objects that are getting stuck. 

We tend to do fluids and repeat radiographs before going in. The surgeons hate cutting a negative explore. We had one happen the other night. Rock that a puppy had eaten. It was in the colon once the surgeon got in there and was not happy about that, especially since it was really late at night when he was doing the surgery.

If dogs pass/throw up/we remove things from them, we often save them for the owner. It's an extra special reminder.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay for you guys and Apollo  I am so happy to read this!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

That news is awesome! I'm so happy for you all


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pic too! Apollo on the nod!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so happy to read that all is well! And without surgery  awesome.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so happy for you & Apollo! I followed this thread nervously. I hate opening these types of threads ... I feel as if it's my own dog. Garrison poisoned himself at 7 months old. By the very grace of God I figured it out in time. Emergency vet saved his life ... it was the longest 3 days ever. Not knowing if he'd pull through. I truly feel your pain. You have a huge, wonderful heart. Lucky lucky dogs you have. Hugs to you and every one of your beautiful dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I just noticed it today and skipped to the end!:blush:

So glad to hear good news and what a freaking nightmare!! Glad all is well!


----------

